# Szeretlek benneteket.



## Encolpius

Sziasztok, ugye a szeretlek titetek teljesen logikus, de miért mondjuk, hogy benneteket? Kikben? Szeretni valakikben? - ilyen nincs. Vagy ez csak köznyelvi kifejezés? Kösz. Encolpius.


----------



## AndrasBP

Ez valóban kissé furcsa, de nem csak köznyelvi szerintem.

Én a *bennünket/minket* és *benneteket/titeket* párokat nagyjából szinonimának érzem, de @Zsanna majd biztos kifejti bővebben.


----------



## Encolpius

El kezdtem gondolkozni, hogy talán bármelyik igével, melyben titeket használunk, használhatunk benneteket is. Kösz a bennünket példát. Ki tudja, talán nincs is benne logika, de azért értdekelni az etimológiája. De miért nincs bennüket, nem?


----------



## francisgranada

Csak annyit tennék hozzá, hogy mifelénk gyerekkoromban a *bennünket* és *benneteket *alakokat nagyon ritkán használtuk.

Nekem mindig az volt a benyomásom, hogy ezeknek a szavaknak valamelyest szűkebb jelentésük van, mint az általános _*minket*_, _*titeket *_alakoknak.



AndrasBP said:


> Én a *bennünket/minket* és *benneteket/titeket* párokat nagyjából szinonimának érzem ...


Egyetértek, de érdekes, hogy "nagyjából" ... Ez azt sugallja, hogy némi különbséget te is észlelsz vagy érzel ....

(Csak az érdekesség kedvéért, az újlatin nyelvekben is létezik az 1.és 2. személy tbsz. esetéteben  kétféle névmás. Pl. olaszul _noi/noiatri_, _voi/voialtri_. Ezeknek a használata és eredete nem egyezik a magyarral, de szintén megkülönböztető jellegüek)


----------



## Zsanna

Érdekes kérdés. 
Utánakeresve látom: nem csoda, hogy csak sejtjük, hogy nem teljesen felcserélhetőek, még akkor is, ha a jelentésükben egyformák. Ugyanis a hangsúlybeli különbség dönt az "okosok" szerint. (Ez a legjobb link, amit találtam.) A minket, titeket általában hangsúlyos, míg a bennünket, benneteket hangsúlytalan a mondatban.
Ehhez most már csak azt kell tudni, hogy mikor kerül hangsúlyos helyzetbe egy szó a magyarban... (Pl. ha az ige előtt áll, de _hangsúlytalan_ tagadás után.)
Az is érdekes, hogy miért csak a tbsz. első és második személyeknél jelenik meg. (De annyira nem feladatunk belemélyedni a nyelvészkedésbe itt.)

Az eredetére vonatkozóan nem találtam semmit (ill. itt ennyit), tehát úgy kell elkönyvelni, hogy a bennetek szónak két, elágazó használata lehetséges.
Lehet, hogy ez is olyan, mint a _valamennyi_, amit eredetileg a "meghatározatlan mennyiség" értelemben használtunk elsősorban, de egy jó ideje - kb. 20 éve - már a média a _minden/összes_ jelentésében használja szinte kizárólagosan. (Sokszor az értelmét megkülönböztető, megfelelő hangsúlyozás nélkül!) És megint 20 év után majd valakinek feltűnik, hogy a "nem tudom (v. akarom) meghatározni, hogy mennyi" miért egyenlő a "minden/összes"-sel?
Hát, így (is) születnek nyelvünk rejtelmei.


----------



## MSZ

Zsanna said:


> Érdekes kérdés.
> Utánakeresve látom: nem csoda, hogy csak sejtjük, hogy nem teljesen felcserélhetőek, még akkor is, ha a jelentésükben egyformák. Ugyanis a hangsúlybeli különbség dönt az "okosok" szerint. (Ez a legjobb link, amit találtam.) A minket, titeket általában hangsúlyos, míg a bennünket, benneteket hangsúlytalan a mondatban.
> Ehhez most már csak azt kell tudni, hogy mikor kerül hangsúlyos helyzetbe egy szó a magyarban... (Pl. ha az ige előtt áll, de _hangsúlytalan_ tagadás után.)
> Az is érdekes, hogy miért csak a tbsz. első és második személyeknél jelenik meg. (De annyira nem feladatunk belemélyedni a nyelvészkedésbe itt.)
> 
> Az eredetére vonatkozóan nem találtam semmit (ill. itt ennyit), tehát úgy kell elkönyvelni, hogy a bennetek szónak két, elágazó használata lehetséges.
> Lehet, hogy ez is olyan, mint a _valamennyi_, amit eredetileg a "meghatározatlan mennyiség" értelemben használtunk elsősorban, de egy jó ideje - kb. 20 éve - már a média a _minden/összes_ jelentésében használja szinte kizárólagosan. (Sokszor az értelmét megkülönböztető, megfelelő hangsúlyozás nélkül!) És megint 20 év után majd valakinek feltűnik, hogy a "nem tudom (v. akarom) meghatározni, hogy mennyi" miért egyenlő a "minden/összes"-sel?
> Hát, így (is) születnek nyelvünk rejtelmei.


Két megjegyzés: 
- Amikor annakidején egy hadügyminiszter àpr. 4-i szónoklatában azt szavalta, hogy "Katonák, üdvözöllek _benneteket_ ... stb.", az valahogy ünnepiesebbnek tűnt, mint ha _titeket_ használt volna... bár lehet, hogy nem mindenki véli így
- További OT a _valamennyi–_ről: ennek a fejlődésnek talán az a magyarázata, hogy a "meghatározatlan mennyiség" azt is jelenthette, hogy "nem számit, mennyi" = _akàrmennyi_. Tehát a "Bejöhettek, valamennyien (akármennyien) vagytok" mondatot úgy is értelmezhetjük, hogy "Bejöhettek, összesen/mindannyian/mindnyájan"


----------



## River_Eniko

Encolpius said:


> Sziasztok, ugye a szeretlek titetek teljesen logikus, de miért mondjuk, hogy benneteket? Kikben? Szeretni valakikben? - ilyen nincs. Vagy ez csak köznyelvi kifejezés? Kösz. Encolpius.


szeretlek titeket és nem titetek.  
ha azt mondod, hogy szeretlek benneteket, az számomra sokkal bensőségesebben hangzik, ad egy kis melegséget, szeretetet hozzá. talán választékosabb is egy picit. a benneteket a kiket kérdésre válasz, ahogy a titeket is.


----------

